# thinking about buying a Taurus 40 cal



## HAZMATT

I am a true newbie to handguns so please be kind. I am thinking about buying a taurus 840 or 24/7 pro in 40 cal and I would like to hear from anyone that has owned a newer Taurus. I know that they have a spotty history when it comes to workmanship and reliability however, it appears as though they have improved in recent years.


----------



## meanmachine1961

Don't own a .40 cal but have had a PT111 Mill Pro 9mm for about 6 months. So far it has been 100% reliable thru several hundred rounds. Feels good in my hand and I CCW it quite often. In my opinion it would be hard to beat this gun for the money.


----------



## PhilR.

I put up a detailed review on the 24/7 a short time ago. You might look at that....


----------



## HAZMATT

thanks for the review. I started a new thread about the long trigger pull. maybe you could test this and respond as to whether it works or not.


----------



## austin88

i just purchased the two toned 24/7 pro compact .45 a week ago and ive already put 300 rounds through with no problems at all. plus they have a really good warranty..if i could go back i would buy it again


----------



## Nerostarr

Hazmatt, Just curious why a .40 for your first gun. Have you looked and shot a 9mm? They are very nice and the ammo is much cheaper. Taurus makes some very nice guns in all calibers so im sure you will find something good. I just picked up a Taurus 709 a few weeks ago and I couldn't be happier with it. If your hearts set on a .40 then go get one. Just want to make sure you explore all your options first before purchasing.


----------



## PhilR.

Nerostarr said:


> Hazmatt, Just curious why a .40 for your first gun. Have you looked and shot a 9mm? They are very nice and the ammo is much cheaper. Taurus makes some very nice guns in all calibers so im sure you will find something good. I just picked up a Taurus 709 a few weeks ago and I couldn't be happier with it. If your hearts set on a .40 then go get one. Just want to make sure you explore all your options first before purchasing.


(whisper mode) Shhhhh.....the fewer people buying 9mm, the more ammo left for us that use it....

Seriously though, the above is certainly something to think about. One example is our local Wal-Mart, which has 9mm Blazer Brass for $9 per box, and .40s&w is $15 per box.


----------



## Nerostarr

I guess it's all good...:smt023


----------



## HAZMATT

thank you all for your input. I like the extra stopping power of the 40 s&w. I am also going to buy a 357 mag revo which can shoot 38 special ammo (still more expensive than 9mm, cheaper than 40 s&w). I am also going to buy a 22lr semi auto for cheap shooting.


----------



## Todd

HAZMATT said:


> thank you all for your input. I like the extra stopping power of the 40 s&w.


OK, rant turning on here. "Stopping power" doesn't mean shit if you can't hit the target. I am so sick of hearing newbs say, "I want a .40 over a 9mm because the stopping power." Was that information learned from the well-informed gun clerk pushing whatever gun they have in stock or the latest gun rag that is not worth the paper it's printed on, because it's sure not from personal experience. There are plenty of dead people out there would attest to the "stopping power" of the 9mm; my cousin being one of them. Is anyone going to just pull the trigger once in a SD situation and then wait to see if the guy keeps coming? Hell no! I guarantee that if I have to shoot, there are going to be multiple rounds heading in the BG's general direction, and I would hope all hit COM. Unless you're frickin' Superman, you take multiple rounds of 147gr HP ammo in the chest, you're going to stop; even if it's from a little 9mm. Rant off.

Do yourself a huge favor. Once you narrow down what gun you are going to get, rent it in both calibers and get the one you shoot best with, irregardless of caliber.


----------



## HAZMATT

40 s&w is also much easier to find in my town.


----------



## PhilR.

Todd said:


> OK, rant turning on here. "Stopping power" doesn't mean shit if you can't hit the target. I am so sick of hearing newbs say, "I want a .40 over a 9mm because the stopping power." Was that information learned from the well-informed gun clerk pushing whatever gun they have in stock or the latest gun rag that is not worth the paper it's printed on, because it's sure not from personal experience. There are plenty of dead people out there would attest to the "stopping power" of the 9mm; my cousin being one of them. Is anyone going to just pull the trigger once in a SD situation and then wait to see if the guy keeps coming? Hell no! I guarantee that if I have to shoot, there are going to be multiple rounds heading in the BG's general direction, and I would hope all hit COM. Unless you're frickin' Superman, you take multiple rounds of 147gr HP ammo in the chest, you're going to stop; even if it's from a little 9mm. Rant off.
> 
> Do yourself a huge favor. Once you narrow down what gun you are going to get, rent it in both calibers and get the one you shoot best with, irregardless of caliber.


+1.

"Stopping power" is just a way to rationalize one's choice in caliber, and is a reflection of the average persons desire to simplify things to some kind of lowest common denominator. More equals better, and we do it with medicines, car engines, cheese, etc. (ok, it really does work with cheese...). Of course if one were to compare a .22lr to a .44mag, the difference in power levels will indeed make a difference. But when comparing readily available and common defense loads, it's not the power that stops someone -- it is placement of the bullet. Power means nothing if you put that .45acp HP or 10mm through an upper arm or a buttock. Put a .22* or .32acp through someone's temple, and you won't have any problem with stopping them. Of course we don't pick .22's for defense, but all the commonly-accepted defense calibers will bring down someone if you put it where it needs to be. And too, if there is too much power, you won't even be able to put the bullet where it needs to go in the first place, or at least possibly make follow-up shots harder to accomplish.

While I would not fault someone picking one reasonable cailber over another, one needs to think about the real-world realities of what a handgun cartridge can and cannot do...

* to other members of the forum - this statement does not mean that a .22 is a good choice for a defense handgun. It does not mean that someone should go out and get a .22 for defense purposes, and it does not reflect a personal choice in a defensive caliber.


----------



## PhilR.

HAZMATT said:


> thank you all for your input. I like the extra stopping power of the 40 s&w. I am also going to buy a 357 mag revo which can shoot 38 special ammo (still more expensive than 9mm, cheaper than 40 s&w). I am also going to buy a 22lr semi auto for cheap shooting.


That trio would make a very nice starter collection. There are a tremendous number of possible choices for revos and .22's, but shopping is certainly part of the fun.

If you like .40, then get .40. But try not to fall into that "stopping power" routine (discussed above). Ammo availability is a much better reason for caliber choice though, so if that's what you can get, then that's what you should choose...


----------



## gunluver

I highly recommend renting some guns in different calibers and shooting them first. I have been shooting for 20 years now and besides all the reasons discussed above....the whole stopping power thing, there is another reason to try before you buy. COMFORT. I know this is personal taste, but I know others like me....I just don't LIKE the recoil of the .40 s&w. To me, the .40 has kind-of a sharp bite that I just don't care for. I am most comfortable with the 9mm, although I shoot a great deal of .45 as well. I guess I just prefer the way a 9mm or .45 FEELS when it goes bang as opposed to the .40. Not sure if any of this made sense.....anybody else here know what I'm trying to say and can ellaborate?

However, if you feel comfortable with the .40 and it's readily available, then go for it.


----------



## jdeere9750

PhilR. said:


> I put up a detailed review on the 24/7 a short time ago. You might look at that....


http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=20572


----------



## HAZMATT

there are three gun range/gun shops in my area that rent handguns. I plan on visiting two of them this weekend. the two that I am going to visit charge a flat daily fee and allow you to swap guns as often as you like (you have to purchase their ammo however). the third charges $20 per gun plus ammo.


----------



## dosborn

HAZMATT, take a look at the PT100 or PT101 (the 101 has adjustable sights). I own one and love it. Never had a problem with the gun but I did wear out some mag springs. You can pick one up for about $450 new, they look good and they have rail for light/laser.

For the .22. This will be the gun you shoot most, trust me. Hold and look at all you can find. I am somewhat new to pistol and I went with the Beretta NEOS U22 because it felt the best in my hand, inexpensive and it was easy to disassemble and clean.

Before you go shooting you should take some classes so that you can SAFELY handle a pistol. Be safe and have fun.


----------



## Gearheart

austin88 said:


> plus they have a really good warranty.


The warranty looks great on paper but wait until you have a problem before you make a statement like that.


----------



## brian04151980

I have the pt609 the trigger saftey was out of time and would slightly hang up when pulled I called taurus on monday at 430 and fedex was here on tues. at 100 and I had it back in 13 days and the problem was actually fixed the first time around unlike others I have sent back to stoger.


----------



## brian04151980

_ also have a u22 my favorite out of many over 10000 rounds and not a single problem. I put a halo sight on it and Ive been using it for squirrels for the last two years. At 25yds it will put all 10 rounds in a 1 in group freehand_


----------



## HAZMATT

brian04151980 said:


> _ also have a u22 my favorite out of many over 10000 rounds and not a single problem. I put a halo sight on it and Ive been using it for squirrels for the last two years. At 25yds it will put all 10 rounds in a 1 in group freehand_


the u22 is on my short list of 22lr pistols.


----------

